# Si vous m'eussiez aidé, je vous en susse/eusse su gré



## janpol

geostan said:
			
		

> Il faut admettre quand même que certaines formes du subjonctif imparfait feraient rire de nos jours, par exemple : Si vous m'eussiez aidé, je vous en susse gré.


Geostan, ton exemple me semble douteux.

*Note des modérateurs :* Cette discussion étant hors sujet dans le fil d'origine, elle a été déplacé ici.


----------



## geostan

Vraiment?  Ce n'est pas l'équivalent de:

Si vous m'aviez aidé, je vous en saurais gré?


----------



## itka

Je dirais plutôt : _"Si vous m'eussiez aidé, je vous en eusse su gré"_


----------



## djamal 2008

Je ne pense pas que c'est correct d'utiliser le subjonctif dans la proposition avec si. Le plus que parfait de l'indicatif serait mieux approprié.

Si vous m'aviez aidé, je vous en eusse su gré.


----------



## itka

Je ne voulais que corriger la phrase de geostan. Le subjonctif imparfait est parfaitement correct dans ce cas, même si dans la langue actuelle, il n'est plus utilisé.


----------



## djamal 2008

Il est certain que vous n'aviez reçu aucune aide, alors pourquoi le subjonctif au lieu de l'indicatif. Peut-être vous pensez au passé antérieur de l'indicatif évidemment. Rappelez-vous que le français n'est pas ma langue maternelle.


----------



## itka

Il s'agit d'une phrase _*conditionnelle*_ pour laquelle on peut employer un conditionnel passé 1re ou 2e forme (voir un livre de grammaire ou le conjugueur pour différencier les deux).
Le conditionnel passé 2e forme a la même conjugaison que le subjonctif imparfait... et n'est pas davantage utilisé.


----------



## djamal 2008

Vous voulez dire le subjonctif plus-que-parfait. Je parlais de la proposition avec si, elle ne prend que l'indicatif à mon avis car on suppose que l'action est réelle, par contre la l'action de la subordonnée reste en doute, elle peut bien arriver comme elle ne le peut pas.


----------



## Gwynplaine

djamal 2008 said:


> Je ne pense pas que c'est correct d'utiliser le subjonctif dans la proposition avec si. Le plus que parfait de l'indicatif serait mieux approprié.
> 
> Si vous m'aviez aidé, je vous en eusse su gré.



Si si, c'est correct. Par contre, je crois le conditionnel passé deuxième forme n'existe qu'au passé (plus-que-parfait du subjonctif). On peut donc écrire :
_
Si vous m'eussiez aidé, je vous en eusse su gré_

Mais pas :
_
Si vous m'eussiez aidé, je vous en susse gré._

Le tout étant, naturellement, très pédant...

Dans la préposition introduite par _si_, le subjonctif est effectivement possible s'il s'agit du passé. Mais comme une proposition introduite par _si_ ne se construit pas avec le conditionnel, on ne parlera pas de conditionnel passé deuxième forme dans ce cas.

Le Grevisse donne quelques exemples :
_Je fusse tombée s'il ne m'eût tenue_ (Christiane Rochefort)
_S'il fût venu, je l'aurais su_ (Littré)


----------



## djamal 2008

C'est une situation où il est sûr qu'il n'était pas venu ( le 2 ème ex.) sinon il l'aurait su, franchement je ne vois pas l'utilité du subjonctif. C'est pour cela qu'on l'utilise pas de nos jours, fût-il ( et non futile) Littré l'auteur.

Dans le premier exemple, je pense que le passé antérieur était plus à propos dans la deuxième proposition, quant à la première elle ne saurait pas si elle serait tombée ou non, elle aurait pu tomber comme elle n'aurait pas pu, delà l'emploi du subjonctif; Et en fait, elle ne le saurait pas puisqu'elle n'est pas tombée? Par contre nous sommes sûrs qu'il la tenait, donc l'indicatif en l'occurrence le passé antérieur puisque cette action précède l'autre.
Enfin, je ne prétends pas être un expert, loin s'en faut.


----------



## Gwynplaine

> C'est une situation où il est sûr qu'il n'était pas venu ( le 2 ème ex.) sinon il l'aurait su, franchement je ne vois pas l'utilité du subjonctif.



Le critère sémantique du subjectif n'est pas seulement "certain / incertain", c'est aussi réel / irréel.
Or ici on est dans un cas où l'emploi du conditionnel correspond à ce qu'on appelle un "irréel du passé". Quelque chose ne s'est pas produit, mais *si ça s'était produit*, alors... *il se serait passé* quelque chose.

Voilà la justification du subjonctif dans ce cas-là, je pense.



> Dans le premier exemple, je pense que le passé antérieur était plus à propos dans la deuxième proposition


Tu dois confondre avec le plus-que-parfait de l'indicatif, non ? Le passé antérieur, c'est : _il m'eut tenue_ (à ne pas confondre avec : _il m'eût tenue_, plus-que-parfait du subjonctif).
Et le plus-que-parfait de l'indicatif : _il m'avait tenue_.

Là encore, le plus-que-parfait de l'indicatif est évidemment possible, et c'est même la seule forme en usage dans la langue courante. Mais le subjonctif n'est pas du tout impossible en littérature, et cela n'a rien avoir avec le fait que la personne sache ou pas si elle serait tombée ou non... 

D'ailleurs, ce qui est considéré ici, ce n'est pas le fait d'avoir été retenue : c'est le fait de *ne pas *avoir été retenue. Le locuteur dit bien : _s'il *ne* m'eût tenue._
C'est donc le fait de ne pas avoir été tenue qui est un fait irréel, ce qui peut justifier l'emploi du subjonctif.

M'enfin tout ça, c'est des subtilités qui ne servent que quand on lit un livre, hein. Dans la vie courante, on met de l'indicatif (et du conditionnel, mais on considère que c'est un temps de l'indicatif, alors...) dans les structures conditionnelles.


----------



## djamal 2008

Apparemment, on peut substituer à n'importe quel moment le plus-que-parfait de l'indicatif avec celui du subjonctif; regarder ce lien ci-dessous :
http://www.etudes-litteraires.com/grammaire/subjonctif-plus-que-parfait.php


----------



## Nicomon

djamal 2008 said:


> Je ne pense pas que c'est correct d'utiliser le subjonctif dans la proposition avec si. Le plus que parfait de l'indicatif serait mieux approprié.
> 
> Si vous m'aviez aidé, je vous en eusse su gré.


 Ce n'est pas le subjonctif, c'est le conditionnel passé 2e forme. Je ne crois pas me tromper en disant que le subjonctif se conjugue avec « que ». 

Dans ta phrase, tu mêles à mon avis les temps ancien et moderne. 

XXIe siècle : _Si vous m'aviez aidé, je vous en aurais su gré_
ampoulé/ancien : _Si vous m'eussiez aidé, je vous en eusse su gré_

[...]


----------



## Gwynplaine

djamal 2008 said:


> Apparemment, on peut substituer à n'importe quel moment le plus-que-parfait de l'indicatif avec celui du subjonctif; regarder ce lien ci-dessous :
> http://www.etudes-litteraires.com/grammaire/subjonctif-plus-que-parfait.php



Oui, c'est exact.



> Ce n'est pas le subjonctif, c'est le conditionnel passé 2e forme.



Je ne pense pas. Le conditionnel, qu'il soit présent ou passé, première ou deuxième forme, ne peut pas se trouver après _si_. La protase (= la proposition introduite par _si_) est forcément à l'imparfait ou plus-que-parfait de l'indicatif, ou alors au subjonctif.

Dans l'apodose (la proposition principale d'une structure conditionnelle), là, on peut bien parler de conditionnel passé 2e forme.


----------



## itka

Je ne vois pas du tout sur quoi vous vous fondez pour dire que cette forme (_Si vous m'eussiez aidé,...) _est du subjonctif plus-que-parfait, plutôt que du conditionnel passé 2e forme... 
- La conjugaison est la même,
- chronologiquement, le subjonctif pqp est issu du conditionnel passé 2.

Il n'y a, entre les deux modes, que la différence que l'on veut bien y mettre :

- si vous décidez que le conditionnel n'est pas possible après "si", alors vous direz que c'est un subjonctif...mais c'est une démonstration tautologique !

- d'autant plus que historiquement, le conditionnel pouvait parfaitement suivre le "si" hypothétique : « _Le nez de Cléopâtre : s'il eût été plus court, la face du monde en eût été changée._ »

De toutes façons, quel est l'intérêt d'épiloguer ici pour savoir quel est le mode employé, alors qu'ils sont de bout en bout identiques ?


----------



## djamal 2008

Une ancienne règle disait les si n'aiment pas les ré, il ne faut jamais dire si j'aurais de l'argent, j'achèterais une voiture.


----------



## itka

Ce n'est pas ce qu'on appelle "une règle" ! 
C'est un truc mnémotechnique que les instituteurs utilisaient pour leurs élèves d'Ecole Primaire.
Comme tu le montres toi-même, cela concerne le conditionnel présent. Il n'y a pas de "- rais" au subjonctif plus-que-parfait ni au conditionnel passé 2e forme, d'ailleurs...


----------



## Fred_C

Nicomon said:


> Ce n'est pas le subjonctif, c'est le conditionnel passé 2e forme. .


 
C'est la même chose.
Historiquement, le subjonctif imparfait et plus que parfait pouvait être utilisés dans des conditionnelles, avant l'apparition du mode conditionnel.
Cet usage s'est maintenu pour le subjonctif plus-que parfait, en concurrence avec le conditionnel passé, c'est pourquoi on a commencé à appeler "conditionnel passé deuxième forme" cet usage du subjonctif plus-que parfait.



Nicomon said:


> Je ne crois pas me tromper en disant que le subjonctif se conjugue avec « que ».


Si, vous vous trompez.
On utilise le subjonctif dans des relatives (qui peuvent être introduites par toutes sortes de pronoms relatifs), et toutes les propositions circonstantielles ne s'introduisent pas par "que"


----------



## Ian Tenor

Bonjour -

Ce que vous dites est très intéressant […]

Très économique, cette forme, mais certes très vieillie.

Bien sûr, existent également, comme vous le saurez, les oppositions _imp. / cond. _et _prés. / fut. _Mais la forme _*subj. / cond. *_est _hypercorrecte_ […].

Pourquoi ne pas s'en servir en français, alors ? C'est bien beau !

Bien à vous -

Ian


----------



## itka

> Pourquoi ne pas s'en servir en français, alors ?


Peut-être parce que, dans la bouche d'un francophone, ce serait passablement ridicule...
Maintenant si tu veux dire des phrases comme celle-ci : _"Si vous m'eussiez aidé, je vous en eusse su gré"_... tu peux, mais tu risques de voir des regards surpris, amusés ou perplexes autour de toi !


----------



## Ian Tenor

Mais mon cher(ère) Itka, je n'ai jamais proposé de retenir cette phrase-là : d'ailleurs, elle ne paraît pas dans le post de Fred_C auquel je répondais, le sujet en ayant été "*Il aurait fallu que tu me le dises plus tôt*". C'est _vous_ qui relancez cette phrase inélégante, écartée justement par Fred_C.

S'il est soutenable que d'entendre issir de la bouche d'un francophone ces formes complexes de l'imparfait du subjonctif - nous, vous, ils/elles - ne serait pas, peut être, très gai, il en est tout autrement en ce qui concerne les formes plus simples et économiques au singulier, surtout à la 3e personne.

Puis-je vous référer à un lien, pris à tout hasard sur le web ?

Le voici -
http://www.etudes-litteraires.com/forum/sujet-15902-gagne-mille-cents-capable-ecouter-conseils

... et j'en cite -


> Je serai moins catégorique.  Voici à ce propos l'avis de la Grammaire pratique du français d'aujourd'hui, p. 250. (G. Mauger, éd. Hachette).
> 
> A l'irréel du passé, on trouve souvent (*en français écrit*) ce qu'on appelle encore parfois la 2e forme du conditionnel passé, c'est-à-dire le *subjonctif plus-que-parfait*. Les combinaisons suivantes sont possibles :
> _S'il eût su, il eût agi autrement._
> _S'il eût su, il aurait agi autrement_ (combinaison plus rare).
> _S'il avait su, il eût agi autrement._
> _S'il avait su, il aurait agi autrement_ *(combinaison la plus courante).*​


Bref, je ne vois pas en quoi la phrase "_S'il eût su, il eût agi autrement_" serait moins correcte - ou plus ridicule - que "_S_ ". Si la première a le mérite d'être succincte et de couler avec élégance, la deuxième a seulement celui d'être très répandu - voilà tout !

Vous avez dû sûrement rencontrer de phrases telles -


> " J'aurais beaucoup conversé avec lui s'il eût pu s'empêcher de manger de l'ail ... " (Casanova)
> http://www.dicocitations.com/citations/citation-62392.php
> 
> " Le nez de Cléopatre, s'il eût été plus court, toute la face de la terre aurait changé. "
> http://motsdits.canalblog.com/archives/2009/02/25/12689414.html
> 
> " Julien tremblait que sa demande ne fût accordée ; son rôle de séducteur lui pesait si horriblement que s'il eût pu suivre son penchant, il se fût retiré dans sa chambre pour plusieurs jours, et n'eut plus vu ces dames. "
> http://fr.wikisource.org/wiki/Le_Rouge_et_le_Noir_-_Tome_premier,_Chapitre_XV



Finalement, et à tout hasard dans le livre que je lis en ce moment, je trouve le suivant -


> " S'il avait disparu aussi silencieusement et mystérieusement qu'il était entré, cela ne nous eût pas surpris. " (extrait du roman '_Reunion_', traduit de l'anglais de Fred Uhlmann, sous le titre '_L'ami retrouvé_', par Léo Lack : Ed. Folio, 1463, p.17)



Estimerait-on que substituer dans ces extraits "était" ou "serait" pour "fût", ou bien "avait" ou aurait" pour "eût", les rendra plus compréhensibles, lisibles ou élégants ?

Je connais bien ma réponse.


Bien à vous -

Ian


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,



> _S'il eût su, il eût agi autrement.
> S'il eût su, il aurait agi autrement_ (combinaison plus rare).
> _S'il avait su, il eût agi autrement.
> S'il avait su, il aurait agi autrement_ *(combinaison la plus courante).*



Ces formes sont tout à fait correctes.

C'est à ma connaissance, le seule distinction entre la première forme et la seconde forme du conditionnel passé. Car il est hors de question d'utiliser
_S'il aurait su, il eût agi autrement._
_S'il aurait su, il aurait agi autrement_ 

Pour être pointilleux, il est probable qu'ici _S'il eût su_ soit un plus que parfait du subjonctif plutôt qu'un conditionnel passé deuxième forme. Ces deux premières formulations me semblent effectivement directement empruntées au latin qui ne connaît pas le conditionnel. Elles ne sont toutefois plus utilisées, ayant été suplantées par les deux suivantes.

Il est vrai que la chasse est tellement faite au si + conditionnel à l'école que je comprends la réaction d'Itka. En fait, je crois que c'est l'emploi du subjonctif dans une principale qui tend à disparaître. Je ne sache pas qu'il soit encore utilisé de la sorte


----------



## Ian Tenor

Bonsoir à vous, et merci -



Lacuzon said:


> C'est à ma connaissance, le seule distinction entre la première forme et la seconde forme du conditionnel passé. Car il est hors de question d'utiliser
> _S'il aurait su, il eût agi autrement._
> _S'il aurait su, il aurait agi autrement_



C'est clair que ce serait faux. Dans une telle phrase le "si" introduit l'iréel, le "subjonctivité" alors qu'en 2e partie vient la "conditionalité".

Comme explique Gwynplaine -



> ... Le conditionnel, qu'il soit présent ou passé, première ou deuxième forme, ne peut pas se trouver après _si_. La protase (= la proposition introduite par _si_) est forcément à _l'imparfait ou plus-que-parfait de l'indicatif_, ou alors au _subjonctif_.
> 
> Dans l'apodose (la proposition principale d'une structure conditionnelle), là, on peut bien parler de _conditionnel passé 2e forme_.





Lacuzon said:


> Pour être pointilleux, il est probable qu'ici _S'il eût su_  soit un plus que parfait du subjonctif plutôt qu'un conditionnel passé deuxième forme ...



Je crois que nous nous compliquons la vie en parlant de _conditionnel passé deuxième forme _alors que ce qu'on a sous le nez est clairement le _plus-que-parfait du subjonctif_.

Placé là où il est, il a certes le _valeur _d'un conditionnel ; mais il reste ce qu'il est, un _subjonctif_, emprunté j'imagine du latin, qui n'admettait pas le _mode conditionnel_, à ce que je entends.




> Il est vrai que la chasse est tellement faite au si + conditionnel à l'école ...


Mais n'ont ils pas raison ?

Peut-on vraiment employer un _conditionnel _après "si", dans une phrase de ce type ??

Seul, à ma connaissance, mes amis américains peuvent le faire avec justesse, tout en employant leur fameux _"double conditionnel" _dans une phrase telle - [...]

... alors que moi, britannique, je utiliserais (avec les espagnols, les italiens, les écrivains classiques français, et qui sait d'autre) l'opposition _ plus-que-parfait du subjonctif / conditionnel passé _-  [... ] (Si j'eusse demandé, / Eussé-je demandé, / serais-tu allé avec moi"). 


> En fait, je crois que c'est l'emploi du subjonctif dans une principale qui tend à disparaître. Je ne sache pas qu'il soit encore utilisé de la sorte


Moi, non plus, je ne le sache : mais puissions-nous avoir tort !

Puissent les choses changer !_Vive la France_, _Sauve la Reine / la République / qui peut_, et _hon(n)i soit qui mal y pense _!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Les tournures ne disparaissent que si l'on ne les utilise plus ...

Si + Plus-que-parfait de l'indicatif ;
ou Si + Plus-que-parfait du subjonctif ;
L'important est d'avoir le choix.


----------



## itka

Ian Tenor, je crains d'avoir mal compris votre demande.
Je pensais que vous souhaitiez savoir comment vous exprimer couramment en français, c'est-à-dire en un français le plus proche possible de celui des locuteurs natifs.

Si vous eussiez souhaité cela, ma réponse eût été conforme à votre demande, mais puisque vous ne désirez que confirmer vos intuitions, je n'ai rien à ajouter.


> Bref, je ne vois pas en quoi la phrase "_S'il eût su, il eût agi autrement" _serait moins correcte - ou plus ridicule - que _"S'il avait su, il aurait agi autrement "_.


 Si vous ne le voyez pas (et si l'opinion des locuteurs natifs n'a pas d'importance pour vous) rien ne vous empêche en effet d'employer cette phrase qui est parfaitement correcte.
Excusez-moi de vous avoir dérangé dans votre étude.



> Vous avez dû sûrement rencontrer de phrases telles -
> " J'aurais beaucoup conversé avec lui s'il eût pu s'empêcher de manger de l'ail ... " (Casanova)


J'en ai sûrement rencontré, mais pas depuis un certain temps, du moins en France, dans le discours de locuteurs français.



> En fait, quand je parle français, je me sens toujours inquiète quand j'utilise le subjonctif présent (pour imiter les natifs ) et que je sais que l'imparfait conviendrait mieux.


 Ne soyez pas inquiète, Gris, sauf si vous souhaitez parler comme Casanova (XVIIIe siècle, quand même !). Le français n'est ni l'italien, ni l'espagnol. C'est une autre langue, qui fonctionne souvent différemment, notamment en ce qui concerne l'imparfait du subjonctif.


----------



## Nicomon

À ce sujet, cette page de la BDL : *Conditionnel passé et plus que parfait du subjonctif* 
(liens vers les autres formes du conditionnel, en bas de page)

Alors le choix, ici, est de parler un langage à la fois usuel, correct et moderne (1) ou un langage littéraire, ancien et (àmha) un peu pédant aussi (2).
Je suis en tous points d'accord avec itka.  J'opte pour la forme usuelle/courante et je laisse le plus-que-parfait du subjonctif à ceux et celles qui, pour une raison que j'ignore, s'en délectent.


----------



## LV4-26

Pour dire autrement ce qui a déjà été dit

Pour que le conditionnel passé 2° forme soit possible, il faudrait que le conditionnel passé 1° forme le soit aussi.

Si l'on ne peut pas dire...
_Si vous m'auriez aidé,_
...et je confirme qu'on ne le peut pas...

...alors...
_Si vous m'eussiez aidé,_
...ne peut pas être un conditionnel...

Cela n'invalide pas la phrase; ce peut être un subjonctif, ainsi qu'il a été suggéré plus tôt.

Pouvoir distinguer un conditionnel passé 2° forme d'un plus-que-parfait du subjonctif n'est peut-être pas capital dans la mesure où leurs formes (et seulement leurs formes) sont identiques.
Toutefois, cela permet quand même d'expliquer la fonction de "eusse" dans
(Si vous me l'aviez dit),_ je vous en eusse su gré._
Celui -- un traducteur non francophone, par exemple -- qui ignore qu'il s'agit d'un conditionnel pourrait passer beaucoup de temps inutile à se demander ce qu'un subjonctif peut bien faire dans un tel contexte grammatical.


----------

